# TTRS review from new owner...this is long, grab some popcorn! Pics to follow.



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*TTRS review from new owner...this is long, grab some popcorn! Pics are in!*

Hey guy's and gal's, as many of you know, I finally took possession of the RS on Saturday after it sat at the dealer's all week while I was out of town on business. Anyway, I drove all night Friday from Milwaukee to Philly so I could pick the car up early Saturday. Since then I have put some good seat time in and feel I can do an adequate job covering the car for you from the perspective of a long time MK I owner. Here it goes...

The spec is Daytona Grey, Alcantara, Tech, Fixed Spoiler, Heated Seats and CF Mirrors. 

I've owned Black BeauTTy, 2001 225 QC, since Jan 02 and have put almost 110K on it at this point. I use it as my DD and for weekend getaways with my wife. I've done most the popular mods...REVO, ModShack Stage III, FMIC, TB exhaust, Eibach/Bilstein, RSW, RPI Race Brakes, etc...pretty much every mod up to BT conversion. The car has been bullet proof and has provided more smiles than you can count. Now, on to the RS...

THE SOUND:
The engine/exhaust note is intoxicating! I have the std exhaust and it sounds absolutely awesome. In std mode you can drive all day without any droning issue at any rpm. The Car and Driver reviewer didn't drive a US spec car with a std exhaust. If he had, the review would have been completely different. Cruising is quieter than my MKI with 42DD DP mated to a resonated Milltek CB. However, the freakin' awesome exhaust note is only a throttle blip away. It settles down great at cruising and is like a caged animal being let lose when you hit it...and that is in std mode! Push the "S" and holy hell! It is the greatest sound I have heard a car make...EVER! It is simply spectacular and addicting. I've driven pretty hard in each mode and they are both awesome. S definitely ramps the noise to the next level but in a good way. I had a Borla CB on my MKI for a short period, so I know drone when I hear it. Trust me, with the std exhaust, in either mode, there is no obnoxious drone in the cabin. The only hint of drone that I could find was in S mode in high gears with low rpms. Honestly, for long term cruising you wouldn't choose S mode anyway, so it is absolutely no issue whatsoever. The C&D reviewer is 100% off target on this car's sound. I literally couldn't be happier with it and can't imagine messing with it later, it is perfect!

THE RIDE:
As you know, the RS comes std with Mag ride; I was a little leery of this to be honest. I haven't driven any cars with Mag ride and some reviews give the impression that it is a bit too stiff. Utter nonsense! In std mode, it is smoother than my MKI with Eibach sport/Bilstein sport. I've literally taken dozens of long road trips in the MKI with this setup and love it. It is firm when you are hammering backroads but supple enough for cruising. The Mag ride is a notch better though. The car feels nicely buttoned down and has very little body roll in hard corners, the Mag ride really keeps the car planted and cornering flat. Again, you could drive this all day without issue. In S mode, it is noticeably stiffer and you can feel every little ripple in the road. Exactly what you want for spirited driving but too stiff for long term cruising IMO, but that is not what it is for anyway. Use it for spirited driving and track events and it is perfect...there's that word again. 

THE DRIVE:
Ok, I've always thought my MKI was pretty quick with all the mods and all and have been able to hang with some pretty nice cars that were way more expensive. I have to say, the RS is in a different league all together. The last time I felt a car gain speed so effortlessly was when I drove a friend's Viper...that is just a stupidly fast car. The RS is shockingly smooth in its power delivery, if I didn't already know, it would be tough to tell this was turbocharged. It really doesn't matter where you are in the rev band, just hit it and the power is there...and the sound, OMG, the sound! It is going to be hard not to get tickets with this because you gather speed so quickly and with no drama....very unViper like...that thing felt like it was going to fly apart.

The steering is a little on the light side but fine nonetheless. The steering on the MKI is pretty heavy compared to most so I think it is just a matter of getting used to it. The same holds true for the clutch and the shifter. I upgraded the MKI to Spec 2+ clutch, DG Sigma and Raffi knob, so I am used to more effort. To be honest, I think I'm going to like the lighter clutch effort, but wouldn't mind shorter throws and a beefy Raffi knob! This may be the first mod opportunity! 

In a car this fast, it is equally, if not more important to have strong brakes. The RS brakes seem awesome to me. Based on other's reviews, they may not be up to repeated track duty but for spirited backroads bombing, they scrub speed with ease. I'm sure I will be reaching the limits of self-preservation before I reach the limits of these brakes. I doubt this is an area I will be modifying in the future, they simply work great for everyday driving.

One thing that surprised me was how light this car feels on the road. The MKI, despite the added power and handling mods I did to it, always felt heavy when the going got rapid in the twisties...almost like a wrestling match against physics. The feeling in the RS is very different, more akin to professional ballroom dancers flying around the room and rapidly changing direction with seemingly little effort. The RS feels light and is easily placed exactly where you want it. The RS is slightly bigger than the MKI but it drives like it is smaller and lighter...a very nice surprise. This really became evident when I switched back to the MKI after a drive in the RS...wow, what a difference! I was shocked to be honest. 

SUMMARY:
I am thrilled to own the original TT, it will forever remain in the family if I have anything to say about it. I have nothing but fond memories of modifying it so the performance approached the looks. It is an iconic car that represented a design revolution in the industry and will no doubt be considered a classic in the future. The MKII TT is a better car than the MKI but never really appealed that much to me because I was so enamored with the original. Why would I ever change? With the work I did to it over time, it could run circles around a MKII and probably match the newer TT-S. There just wasn't reason enough to entertain the move...until the RS became a reality. The RS is in a different league and I am looking forward to another happy 10 years of ownership. It is a great car with the added benefit of being rare in today's market. I love that I only see a few MKI TT's in a day...I smile and wave to every one of them. The RS is going to be that much more rare and that appeals to me. M cars, P cars and AMG's are awesome machines too but there is something about the TTRS that appeals to me on a different level. I can't put my finger on it, but I know many of you feel it too.

Bottomline? It is the perfect blend of sport, quality and practicality in a sports car...it is the total package. Great build quality, very livable on a daily basis, practical by most standards...the hatch area is bigger than the MKI...the engine note is beyond words, the power is seamless and plentiful, the ride is excellent for DD and S mode is perfectly suited for backroad bombing. I am a happier camper!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I agree.

Here's a couple of other things I've noticed over the last few days...

Cold starts are tough...the starter has to spin for an extra second or two compared to the TTS. I wonder how this will be in the winter.

The exhaust flap won't open until the engine idles down.

In sport mode, the throttle response can make this car a little tough to drive in traffic, stopped on hills, and while parking. If you don't give it enough throttle, it will stall. Give it too much and you're lurching forward (or backward) at a good pace.

The front brakes squeal like track pads with gentle stops. The discs are so big, people have commented how small the rear ones are.

Power delivery, with the available low rpm torque, is just awesome! It's very difficult to not let the exhaust note entice you into a full throttle run through the gears.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Great review! Your writing style very much communicates the feel & sound of this car!

Thank you!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Agree. I've noticed all of your observations. I've been confused as to whether the Sport mode is working. I viewed a youtube in which the RS was at idle in a garage and dropped into a deeper exhaust note when the sport button was pushed. I can't do that. Love the car.



DrDomm said:


> Here's a couple of other things I've noticed over the last few days...
> 
> Cold starts are tough...the starter has to spin for an extra second or two compared to the TTS. I wonder how this will be in the winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mkauzer said:


> Agree. I've noticed all of your observations. I've been confused as to whether the Sport mode is working. I viewed a youtube in which the RS was at idle in a garage and dropped into a deeper exhaust note when the sport button was pushed. I can't do that. Love the car.


You should be able to hear the flap open. It's a mechanical clack that happens after pushing the button. Get a buddy (or wife) to push the button while you stand behind the car. There's a definite difference. If you still don't hear the difference, you should stop by the dealer to have them verify. Or, if you're adventurous, you can pinch the vacuum tube connected to the valve so it's always open. Even at start-up. I'll probably do this. I want the loudness of sport mode, but I don't always want to have the startling throttle response in traffic.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> I agree.
> 
> Here's a couple of other things I've noticed over the last few days...
> 
> ...


The tiny rear discs are my only complaint about the car. They certainly work well enough, but they look goofy. I may drop a lot of money on some R8 or RS5 rear brakes in the future.

- Jeremy -


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> The tiny rear discs are my only complaint about the car. They certainly work well enough, but they look goofy. I may drop a lot of money on some R8 or RS5 rear brakes in the future.
> 
> - Jeremy -


It seems the easiest bolt-on solution for upgraded rears are C5 RS6 rear brakes.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

DrDomm said:


> The exhaust flap won't open until the engine idles down.


That's interesting to hear. It was a year ago, so I may be remembering wrong, but I am almost certain that the flap on the German market car I spent time with would open right on startup if you wanted it to.



- Jeremy - said:


> You should be able to hear the flap open. It's a mechanical clack that happens after pushing the button.


Yes. It makes a noticeable sound when it flips open, not to mention the change in exhaust note.

-Tim


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> That's interesting to hear. It was a year ago, so I may be remembering wrong, but I am almost certain that the flap on the German market car I spent time with would open right on startup if you wanted it to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may only be from a cold start, but I've started the car and pressed the S button. Gave it a little throttle, and no change in exhaust note. Once the idle kicks down, you hear the valve and change in exhaust note.

The car is wicked, though.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

What an awesome right up man!!!  

I couldn't have said it better myself

I read that as soon as I woke up on my iphone and encouraged bad driving on the way to work! Hahahah. 

Loves it!

And yeah the only complaint is the size of the rear brakes, however they don't appear to have a negative effect on braking, but rather asthetic. I think I will find out prices for RS5 rotors 

Looking back - I WISH I could've gotten Carbon Ceramic brakes, for no other reason than "just because it's cool"  hehe.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*Here are the pics as promised!*

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/12065.phtml


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*Here are the ics if you don't like to cross post...*


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful cars both. Congratulations and thanks for the great write-up! Great color choice too.

I had a 2001 TT 225 Coupe as well and it's the one car we've owned that my wife really loved (we waited almost a year for that one to come in too). She'll only drive a manual, so the DSG MK2s were never a good fit. Like you, the TTRS just touched a nerve with us.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep, no replacing the original! We love it and will keep it for another 100k I hope.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

I quite like the Daytona, I've seen a few (and even driven one!) 

After I ordered mine in black and saw the Daytona in the showroom I had to have a second think.

Good on you man, good colour and options for the car!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Post some interior and seats pics, please!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

how is the clutch then? some people in their reviews say it's light, others say its heavy...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> how is the clutch then? some people in their reviews say it's light, others say its heavy...


 I wouldn't say light or heavy. I just wish it engaged a little lower/sooner. I think the issue I have with it is because of the jumpy throttle response in "S" mode.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> how is the clutch then? some people in their reviews say it's light, others say its heavy...


 I would say it's extremely light. I almost put the pedal through the floor when I took a test drive last night! It has a very abrupt release point too. Will take some getting used to for sure! On a positive note, I did not stall the thing. For me the throttle response is great - with sport mode on or off. I did not perceive the hesitation or lag that the TTS has due to the electronic throttle drive-by-wire gizmo. 

Disclaimer - I'm comparing it to a GT3 RS which is really unfair. I would estimate the Porsche clutch is about 4 times as heavy. Which might explain why my left leg is larger than the right one!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I wouldn't say light or heavy. I just wish it engaged a little lower/sooner. I think the issue I have with it is because of the jumpy throttle response in "S" mode.


 sooner as in higher off the floor? ya i heard it needs to be pushed in a bit... is that normal, maybe it needs to break in?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> sooner as in higher off the floor? ya i heard it needs to be pushed in a bit... is that normal, maybe it needs to break in?


 No, the opposite. There seems to be too much travel as you release the clutch pedal before it engages. 

Personally, I think most of these comments are all relative to what others were driving before. I'm comparing it to an '03 VW GTI and '94 spec Miata racecar. 

Bill is comparing it to a thoroughbred sportscar nearly 3 times as expensive. :screwy:


----------



## RhoneRanger (Aug 8, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> how is the clutch then? some people in their reviews say it's light, others say its heavy...


 I'll play the comparison game, maybe something will hit home for you. 

-=Disclaimer, these are my rough assessments, _"your mileage may vary"_=- 

Compared to an B6 S4, it's about the same, maybe a touch lighter. Compared to a Subaru WRX, it may be a bit heavier. Compared to a Lotus Elise, it's about the same, maybe a bit lighter. It's lighter compared to a Corvette and it's lighter compared to a current E9x M3. 

As far as the engagement point goes, it hasn't been an issue for me in normal mode. I use sport mode so infrequently that I am not use to the throttle uptake and I usually end up over-rev'ing. :facepalm:


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> No, the opposite. There seems to be too much travel as you release the clutch pedal before it engages.
> 
> Personally, I think most of these comments are all relative to what others were driving before. I'm comparing it to an '03 VW GTI and '94 spec Miata racecar.
> 
> Bill is comparing it to a thoroughbred sportscar nearly 3 times as expensive. :screwy:


 You're right - it's all relative. I could compare it to the '78 Mustang Cobra I had in college, but that wouldn't be helpful either. Some of you weren't even born then!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

While we're comparing clutches...I thought my MINI had a light pedal, but after two weeks with the TT-RS, it felt like a truck the first time I got back in it! Comparing the two, the MINI's "feel" is heavier and its engagement is more abrupt, the TT's is lighter and the pickup is a bit longer.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

You know, I take back what I said earlier. I think the point of engagement is fine. I think the "weight" is somewhere in the middle. I wouldn't want it heavier, driving it around town everyday.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Great write up and you have got every little detail 'spot-on'.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

996cab said:


> Great write up and you have got every little detail 'spot-on'.


 Thanks. It has gotten even better with 600 miles on it! What a machine!


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Thanks. It has gotten even better with 600 miles on it! What a machine!


Ohh there is more...I am up to 24k miles and it still thrills on speed uptake when the lady clears her throat...!!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Bump for J662:thumbup:


----------

